# Questions regarding to the 'Benson picking' technique



## Keytarist (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi. As my picking technique seems to be stuck and not improving, I'm trying different ways to pick and hold the pick. I noticed that the translational movement I used is very stiff and goes tense as I increase the rhythm subdivision. So my new grip is the 'Benson picking', because it feels relaxed and smooth. My thumb is double jointed, so it doesn't feel awkward. But I have some questions to players who may have experience with this technique:


Which pick do you suggest to use?. With standard picking I used Jazz III's, but they don't seem to work good with this technique.
Can I hold the pick with two (or three fingers) and the thumb?. With standard picking is not recommended, but feels comfy with this different approach.
Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 12, 2010)

1. I've worked on this "grip" along with the regular grip, and my favorite pick is the Jim Dunlop Lil' Stubby 3.0mm. It's sharp at the end, but not too sharp to where it gets stuck on the strings, like a Jazz 3 would for me.

2. I don't see why this would be bad. In fact, since your wrist is doing more of the work with this grip, adding the third finger would add more stability to the "admittedly weaker" grip that this modified grip affords. I say do whatever works best for you.


----------



## Keytarist (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks, lets see what happens today with my practice routine.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 12, 2010)

Also, I want to let you know that this grip will give you a different sound not only because the pick angle is steeper, but (at least for me) the picking area sits closer to the neck pickup in comparison to the regular grip. This translates to a more fluid sound to the pick attack. This may or may not be a good thing for your style of playing. I'm working on both grips, using the regular grip for rhythm playing and the "benson/lane" grip for legato lead playing. I also realized recently that Marty Friedman used a modified Benson grip.


----------



## Keytarist (Aug 12, 2010)

I noticed the change in tone, from harsh evolved to mellow. The standard picking works pretty good for rock/metal stuff (that I love also), but I have to privilege fluidity. Most of the time I practice jazzy stuff on my guitar, so it isn't a big problem. The only thing that plays against me is that I can't use hybrid/chicken picking nor artificial harmonics.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 12, 2010)

My main problem with the Benson grip is that it is sooo much harder for me to palm mute using it. It is more efficient since it uses a wrist movement that is more fluid than the regular grip's wrist/forearm movement, and I can indeed play much faster with the Benson grip, but since all the strings are ringing b/c I can't palm mute them quick enough, the grip doesn't really serve a purpose in rock/metal for me as of now. I'm gonna keep working on it. It definitely has a more flowing sound in the clean/jazz realm.

I feel like it's similar to the matched grip vs. traditional grip argument in the drum world. Pundits will argue one way or the other, but I say learn them both. They are both equally useful and both have their strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Keytarist (Aug 12, 2010)

I agree, its hard to mute with this technique. How Shawn Lane managed to play clean with distortion?.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 12, 2010)

Keytarist said:


> I agree, its hard to mute with this technique. How Shawn Lane managed to play clean with distortion?.



LOTS of left-hand muting and a great deal of practice. His picking and fretting techniques were exceptionally clean...

I've tried the Benson technique but without the benefit of a suitable thumb it's always been uncomfortable for me, which lead to excessive stress, which lead to a much less efficient transition so I switched back to a more traditional grip but I do wish you all the best in the quest


----------

